# Couriers For Vape Mail



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Notice to all vendors... not all courier companies are created equal... some are great and others are not!

Without doubt the correct one to use is *MDS Collivery!* They are really consistent and their tracking and email alerts system is outstanding! 

*Fastway Couriers* are useless! Their customer service email address on their web site is wrong and the phone number to call appears wrong as well! And I have had parcels sent by them 3 times and never once have they arrived the next morning ever! 

*Aramex *is also pretty good! 

Make your comments on Courier services here so Vendors know who to use and more important *NOT *to use!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## annemarievdh (2/5/14)

Grait Idea!! That will help alot


----------



## Derick (2/5/14)

We used internet express for quite a while - never had any issues with delivery and customer service, but their online tracking was really not up to scratch

But yeah, we have also moved to MDS now, because of the aforementioned tracking and so far we are very happy with them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (2/5/14)

My vote:
1. Aramex
2. MDS

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (2/5/14)

I use MDS for the taste boxes (when I ship them) - never had any issues.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/14)

Yip MDS is the Best

I have used many couriers to try and find the best, here is a breakdown below:


The courier guy - never lost a parcel but thier pricing is stupid and customer service sucks!

Globeflight - also good, we use them when we need big shipments cleared still and if I have late collections for after the MDS cutoff if someone needs stuff urgently and their pricing is on par with MDS (for us anyway) really good customer service and never lost a parcel - just use MDS for the aforthmentioned email alerts (And I hate writing out waybills) so the convenience factor.
Dawn Wing - CRAP. Nothing else to say there...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kim (2/5/14)

I could write a novel on an experience I had over the last few days getting a parcel to Virginia in the Free State... but as you can see my mood is mellow and relaying that will only raise my blood pressure again!!

I'm glad to see Aramex mentioned positively, I'm kicking my current courier company to the kerb and am seriously considering using Aramex going forward.


----------



## Riaz (2/5/14)

does fedex; orex; citisprint not feature lol

these are the companies we use to deliver stock to our clients


----------



## Sir Vape (2/5/14)

MDS Rocks


----------



## Stroodlepuff (2/5/14)

Riaz said:


> does fedex; orex; citisprint not feature lol
> 
> these are the companies we use to deliver stock to our clients



Have never used FEDEX for local, Five Pawns uses them though and Fedex is quite efficient


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/5/14)

Epic Fail Fastway! Overnight courier shipped on the 29th... now the 2nd of May and still no delivery and according to your web site the parcel has been sitting in Durban since early this morning! What's the point of paying for courier fees? And I guess you won't deliver on the weekend so at best your overnight delivery is going to take a whole 6 days!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (3/5/14)

Don't feel alone @Rob Fisher, I have a parcel going to Bloem. It left Cape Town on it's way to Bloem on the 30th, which arrived in the Johannesburg depot yesterday. I assume it'll then leave for Bloem again on Monday.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

OK it's official... all vendors need to have a serious look at changing their courier company to MDS... I have been sitting here waiting for two parcels and still nothing! 

And I need to go to my office and pick up a very important vape mail parcel that arrived from the US of A!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/5/14)

Heya Rob. 
I've looked into using them. Please consider that not all vendors are within mayor hubs. Using MDS from where we are located will bare a charge of R170 minimun for door to door delivery. 

I've had no issues with Speed Services yet but they are also around the R140 mark. 



Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (8/5/14)

Don't talk about Aramex. I shipped an expensive fishing rod with an over night option from Nelspruit in Nov last year. Needless to say 4 days later I received a call from their Dbn office asking when I will collect from their depot. After informing the lady that I require and paid for a door delivery she advised that my package is slightly bent and damaged. Anyway, rod arrives and despite the robust rod tube being covered in fragile stickers the rod was broken in two. Its May and I'm still waiting for them to reimburse the cost of the rod. Shocking service for sure!!


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

For me, the issue I have with couriers is that I am not often at home when the courier arrives.
I work from home but often go out for meetings etc.
Couriers seldom can be pinned to a slot and I dont blame them for that.

I much prefer the use of my PO Box. Then I can go collect when it suits me.

But some companies do not offer that option.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

RevnLucky7 said:


> Heya Rob.
> I've looked into using them. Please consider that not all vendors are within mayor hubs. Using MDS from where we are located will bare a charge of R170 minimun for door to door delivery.
> 
> I've had no issues with Speed Services yet but they are also around the R140 mark.



Yip understood... but just bear in mind that the majority of vendors offer door to door at around R80.

But with some of the awesome Mods you are planning on stocking I'm sure you will have free shipping option for high value shopping baskets!


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

vaalboy said:


> Its May and I'm still waiting for them to reimburse the cost of the rod. Shocking service for sure!!



I shipped 3 Z-Bones to JHB with The Courier Guy value R15,000! The rods arrived there crushed and the only way to crush the rod tubes I was shipping in would be to take a 1,000 ton truck and drive over it... how they actually did it was beyond comprehension. They settled a month later.


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/5/14)

Indeed. We're always going to take that extra step for our valued customers. I do understand your frustration though. No one likes waiting on vape mail. We share this frustration with you because I too want to tear my hair out of my head, that it's got to be so damn difficult to find someone who can offer me a decent service. For now it's just one of those things. I have no idea what kind of traffic we might expect and therefor I can't ask anyone to make me a deal. 

I do promise however that once we get the ball rolling a little and fine tune our experiences with the various imports and courier companies that we will strive a produce a more streamlined experience. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RoSsIkId (8/5/14)

Have alot of experience with EPX at my previous job. The service is brilliant but the only service gauteng limpopo and freestate.

SAA express is brilliant but the guy on other side need to drop it off at airport, Hein shipped my Itaste from Cape Town to Joburg, he dropped it off at airport at 10:30 and it was ready to collect at 14:00.

Today I got my package from VapeKing using MDS. If it wasnt for the public holiday I would have gotten it yesterday


----------



## Gonzales (29/5/14)

I live in Jan Kempdorp. Most people dont know where. It is. I have bought from a specific shop in Jburg a couple of times that offers free delivery when orders are R420 or more. They use Courier Guy and i have received my parcel every time the day after i have placed my order. Now thats what internet shopping is all about. I am still waiting for a parcel from Vape King ive ordered on Thursday last week


----------

